
Coding the Google Search homepage in HTML and CSS in 40 minutes (x5 speed) - bendydev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwYc7vDDikU
======
bendydev
This is the second video I've done like this. Let me know if you like the
style of video and if you would like to see me code another UI. I think I'm
going to do the super smash bros character selection screen for my next one!

